# Companion/ Hobbies treadle lathe / WANTED fret saw....



## toolsntat (15 Feb 2010)

Anyone out there got one of these 

http://www.lathes.co.uk/goodell-pratt/page3.html







Would certainly be interested in obtaining the fretsaw/circular saw attachment if anyone has one or any info on where to get one :wink: :wink: 

Thanks
Andy


----------



## Bodrighy (15 Feb 2010)

You often see the treadle scroll saw's for sale on eBay, they don't go cheap though. I didn't know that you could get attachments for the lathes never seen those

pete


----------



## toolsntat (20 Feb 2010)

Bodrighy":2f1971q7 said:


> You often see the treadle scroll saw's for sale on eBay, they don't go cheap though. I didn't know that you could get attachments for the lathes never seen those
> 
> pete



Got the Hobbies Gem fretsaw already but just acquired this lathe and was amazed to find the fretsaw was an option :shock: 

All being well we will put it on display this year and would look great as a complete unit 8) 8) 

Andy


----------



## Bodrighy (20 Feb 2010)

I look forward to it, I find these old lathes and scroll saws fascinating. Ideal for demos as well I'd have thought

Pete


----------



## toolsntat (1 Jun 2010)

Well , thanks to UK workshop the hand cranked fret saw made its first appearance over the weekend along with some other tools n tat .......


Cheers Dick 8) 8) 

Andy


----------



## Bodrighy (1 Jun 2010)

The saw and lathe look really great. I love those old tools. Seems you have quite a collection in all. Do you use the treadle tools?

Pete


----------



## toolsntat (2 Jun 2010)

Bodrighy":bkuinzxs said:


> The saw and lathe look really great. I love those old tools. Seems you have quite a collection in all. Do you use the treadle tools?
> 
> Pete



Yes Pete, had a bit of softwood in the lathe and did a couple of little "Christmas tree in pot" turnings but the fret saw needs a bit more finer fettling....

Most people thought the lathe was made from an old singer sewing machine :roll: :roll: 

Andy


----------



## jpt (2 Jun 2010)

Great set up there Andy, those pictures must have been taken on the Sunday I guess. I did walk around some of the field but must have missed your bit which is a pity I would have liked to see you, I was in the stables. Did have a good look at the outdoor workshop though.

john


----------



## toolsntat (2 Jun 2010)

jpt":1csolxnz said:


> Great set up there Andy, those pictures must have been taken on the Sunday I guess. I did walk around some of the field but must have missed your bit which is a pity I would have liked to see you, I was in the stables. Did have a good look at the outdoor workshop though.
> 
> john



Hi John, thank you, it would have been nice to meet you. Hope you had a good weekend in all even though Saturday was dire :evil: 

The pic was taken Monday afternoon when we had a moderate spell of sunshine 8) and we were sited past the beer tent facing the funfair...

Love this show as the public have a real interest in all sorts of things and have had some great conversations with young and old alike. Mind you it does mean I don't get to see much of the show :roll: 

Next year maybe??

Andy


----------



## parishpete (22 Jan 2012)

toolsntat":2jlxyign said:


> Anyone out there got one of these
> 
> Would certainly be interested in obtaining the fretsaw/circular saw attachment if anyone has one or any info on where to get one :wink: :wink:
> 
> ...



I know the post is quite old but I've only just seen it. I've got the same hobbies lathe complete with fretsaw. I'd like to free up up some space and get rid of the whole thing. No reasonable offer refused.

If anyone's interested can supply photos of it unbuilt

Pete


----------



## toolsntat (22 Jan 2012)

parishpete":2ghrkxoj said:


> toolsntat":2ghrkxoj said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone out there got one of these
> ...



Cheers Pete, would love to do a deal with you as I have friends in Norfolk who could pick up for me 8) 
Will send you a message  

Thanks
Andy


----------



## jdg (2 Jun 2012)

I have just bought a Hobbies combined lathe and fretsaw, which likes very similar, if not identical to this image. It includes the main support for the fretsaw, but the actual fretsaw mechanism is missing. I am also missing the original connector from the treadle to the large wheel. As well as this the tool rest does not look correct. Does anyone know where I can get these parts and / or handbooks etc?


----------



## jdg (11 Jun 2012)

Foolowing my last post, If *Toolsntat* is reading this, by the looks of it, if you have got the Hobbeys treadle lathe, could I asl a favour? My machine does not have the bar that connects the treadle plate to the large wheel, and I have not been able to get any details to copy. Is there any chance you could forward be the dimensions / details of your bar so that I can try to reproduce it


----------



## toolsntat (11 Jun 2012)

My apologies , I missed that first posting and have just seen the second one  

By all means any info you require I will gladly let you know 8) 

As it happens the first one I got (top picture) may be a very early American model, but the one I recently had off Pete is 100% Hobbies, being bought from them when he was a lad.
There is a whopping difference in size and quality :shock: 
Hobbies eventually made it bigger with most of it being an aluminium construction but none the less still turns ok :wink: 

Will PM you my contact numbers...... (do pm's work for new uns?)

Cheers
Andy


----------



## jdg (11 Jun 2012)

Thanks for the offer. If PM doesn't work then please post a reply. I have tried to include my e-mail address for you to use, but the forum's system wont let me include it !  Any info would be gratefully received as this is a new venture for me. John


----------



## jdg (13 Jul 2012)

Following my earlier post, I have what I believe to be a Hobbies Companion lathe that came with the metal part of the fretsaw, with a Hobbies treadle plate. This is approx 61cm wide on the bed and 71 cm tall. I have recently bought what I thought was a complete version of the Companion,(inc fretsaw) but when I got it home, was noticeably bigger, being approx 76cm across the bed and 87cm tall. This too has a Hobbles treadle plate and appears to be a cast metal. Are these both 'proper' Hobbies lathes, and if saw, when did the size change?


----------



## Chop (26 Apr 2013)

I have recently bought a Hobbies lathe with fretsaw, grindstone and cut-off saw attachments. I've installed it in the workshop on our narrowboat butty
I'm trying to post some pics and a link to our narrowboat blog


----------



## AndyT (26 Apr 2013)

Chop":16p63u59 said:


> I have recently bought a Hobbies lathe with jigsaw, grindstone and cut-off saw attachments. I've installed it in the workshop on our narrowboat butty
> I'm trying to post some pics and a link to our narrowboat blog



Ooh, that sounds interesting. As a new member of the forum, you can't post links to externally hosted pictures or other links - you need to make three posts first. (This is to guard against automated spam bots posting links to dodgy websites.)

So stick around and tell us a bit more about yourself - this forum is a very friendly place. 

Did you choose treadle power as a sensible option when off-grid, or is it just because you like the charm of old machines?


----------



## Chop (26 Apr 2013)

AndyT":cu2q6ewm said:


> Chop":cu2q6ewm said:
> 
> 
> > I have recently bought a Hobbies lathe with jigsaw, grindstone and cut-off saw attachments. I've installed it in the workshop on our narrowboat butty
> ...


I already owned a treadle fretsaw and after many failed attempts bought a Singer 29k 15 heavy duty cobbler's treadle so that I could do leather and canvas work on our narrowboats.
I decided that I'd like to add a wood lathe attachment if possible and mentioned it on the canal forum, one of the members gave me a link to the Hobbies on e-bay
If you google Narrowboats Freyja and Christina, you should be able to find our blog which has pics of my workshop set-up.
The intention is to be able to make and do a range of crafts and services without needing to use any of our boats' battery power once we move onto our boats and start cruising the canal system.
I think I'll paint the lathe to match the Singer, i.e. black with the Hobbies name picked out in gold.


----------



## AndyT (26 Apr 2013)

That does look fun! And it's nice to see one which will be earning its keep - I guess a nice old boat like that will be an inexhaustible source of jobs.


----------



## Chop (26 Apr 2013)

So, Andy, did you notice my stupid mistake?  
I was very pleased with the way I managed to build the lathe into my bench, until I realised that the fretsaw, when attached, hangs out behind the lathe, so I have to either cut a hole in the side of the boat, or modify the bench top so that I can slide the front portion out to release the lathe, I think I'll choose the latter! :roll: 
We were given two felled beech trees, I've started chainsawing them up mostly to split as firewood, but some of it I'll use to make a new tiller for the butty's elum (rudder) and some mallets I'll also keep a bit back to play with on the lathe once I get it set up correctly (just used it as a grindstone so far)
I'm on the lookout for trad tools like adzes, pullknives etc., though I have to admit that most of the restoration work is being done using power tools while we are in the marina.


----------



## toolsntat (26 Apr 2013)

Hi and welcome to the forum Chop 8) 
It looks like you have picked up one of the models with taller legs, longer bed and made of an alloy instead of cast iron.
Nice to hear you have the saw with it, any chance of a pic?
Would be interested to know if your top and bottom pulley's line up properly and if the belt rubs on the bed when used on the smaller diameter drive? Mine does :twisted: 
Here's mine ......




Cheers
Andy[/quo


----------



## Chop (27 Apr 2013)

Hi Andy

Thanks for the welcome.
We are going to the boats this evening so, hopefully, I'll get a chance to check the belt, pulleys and get you a few pics of the fretsaw attachment.
I love that huge crosscut type saw in your pic LOL!
If you come across any old adzes, froes, draw-knives etc please let me know.







The fretsaw attachment is tucked behind the lathe but, partially obscured by our butty's old tiller

http://narrowboats-freyja-and-chris...013/04/my-workshop-now-has-treadle-lathe.html

It came with the stool, which I've altered, so that the legs slot over the treadle, and shaved an inch or so off the back of it, so that it doesn't take up as much space (space is at a premium, even when you have two boats!)


----------



## AndyT (27 Apr 2013)

Can I just say (a) no I didn't spot your mistake and (b) how very sensible it is of you to reserve space in your boat for a dedicated workshop!


----------



## toolsntat (27 Apr 2013)

Chop":9iru2imq said:


> Hi Andy
> Thanks for the welcome.
> We are going to the boats this evening so, hopefully, I'll get a chance to check the belt, pulleys and get you a few pics of the fretsaw attachment.
> I love that huge crosscut type saw in your pic LOL!
> If you come across any old adzes, froes, draw-knives etc please let me know.



Thanks, the saw was for advertising purposes in hardware merchants 8) 
We were exhibiting at a country show and there was a lot of boaters who stopped and had a chat.
The lathe gets a huge response from the public :lol: 

Not sure where you are at the moment but if you are ever up the ASHBY CANAL Bridge 19,20 or 21 area let me know :wink: 
Andy


----------



## Chop (29 Apr 2013)

Hey Andy

We are moored between Wellingborough and Kettering on the river Nen(e) so it will be a while before we'll have fixed up our boats sufficiently to be able to get them as far as the Ashby canal.

Here are some pics and a short video of the fretsaw set-up, I'll add some pics of the circular saw attachment and it's table attachment when I get a chance.






http://narrowboats-freyja-and-chris...4/ive-had-to-change-my-workshoplathe-set.html

Hope this helps ccasion5:


----------



## AndyT (29 Apr 2013)

Fascinating!

My guess is that the circular table will have a provision for tilting it and that those two conical pointed screws will be the way to set it level or at a chosen angle, but I could be entirely wrong!

There can't be many of these in use, and I'd bet money that you have the only floating one.


----------



## toolsntat (29 Apr 2013)

Chop":1zxgub5n said:


> Hey Andy
> 
> We are moored between Wellingborough and Kettering on the river Nen(e) so it will be a while before we'll have fixed up our boats sufficiently to be able to get them as far as the Ashby canal.
> Hope this helps ccasion5:



Great 8) Will sort a picture of my fret table so you can see whats what :wink: 
Nice to see you have the original lathe rest  

Andy


----------



## Chop (2 May 2013)

Is everyone else on here called Andy? :roll:


----------



## Chop (4 May 2013)

AndyT":1vb92ahh said:


> Fascinating!
> 
> My guess is that the circular table will have a provision for tilting it and that those two conical pointed screws will be the way to set it level or at a chosen angle, but I could be entirely wrong!
> 
> There can't be many of these in use, and I'd bet money that you have the only floating one.



Thanks Andy

Things were a bit rushed the last time at the boats so I didn't get a chance to attach the table or try the rotary saw (complete with slotted table)

I've bought some fretsaw blades now so will try it out 'in anger' next time

I had a rat-tail file type blade that I used with my old treadle fretsaw to fret out very ornate and delicate patterns on the the chaincase of my BSA 750 chopper (it's belt drive now so doesn't have to be oil-tight) not sure where I bought it, would love another.
I'll be selling the old treadle fretsaw now (pressed steel type)


----------



## toolsntat (5 Nov 2016)

Just a note to say the circular saw attachment still eludes me  

Still looking :ho2 

Andy


----------



## Wildman (10 Nov 2016)

I have a hobbies treadle fretsaw should anyone be looking I bought on a whim but really don't have the space for it. I think it is an A1


----------

